# Registration Question...American v.s. Purebred



## RoosterHollow (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm hoping someone can clarify this for me as I am super new to goats and am a bit confused.

I just bought 3 registered (ADGA) alpine does and have their paperwork ready to tranfer over to me.  I was looking over their certificates and all 3 of them say American Alpine at the top, with AA's in their id numbers (along with every animal listed on the certificate)   Does this mean that they are American Grade and not pure-bred...or?  Sorry if this is a stupid question, but this registry stuff is super confusing.


----------



## Emzi00 (Apr 21, 2013)

It explains it on the ADGA site; I'd look through the site as it gives the exact definition and I can't recall what it says exactly.


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 21, 2013)

What I understood was that an American Alpine means somewhere there was a graded  heritage or by appearance registery in there where French Alpine is pure pure and pure. You can only registered as french alpine if both parents are french alpine. If you have bred a registered french and a registered american, the offspring will be American Alpine. Two american alpine...offspring would be registered as american alpine.


----------



## Emzi00 (Apr 21, 2013)

"4.  Breed

ADGA recognizes the following breeds: Alpine, LaMancha, Nigerian Dwarf, Nubian, Oberhasli, Saanen, Sable and Toggenburg.

Purebred - the offspring of a purebred sire and purebred dam of the same breed that conforms to breed standards. LaMancha and Sable are the only breeds that can upgrade from the American herd book to the Purebred herd book.

American - the offspring of a sire and dam of the same breed that conforms to breed standards and also has the correct number of consecutive generations of ancestors who conformed to breed standards (minimum 3 generations for does and 4 for bucks).

Experimental - (1) When two different breeds of Purebred or American goats mate, their offspring are eligible to be recorded as Experimental and must be shown in the Recorded Grade class. (2) Purebreds or Americans that have serious enough defects to disqualify them from being registered in their breed, must be recorded as Experimentals.

Recorded Grade - Does who do not qualify for either the Purebred or American herd books.

If a doe meets breed standards for a specific breed, she can be recorded as Native on Appearance (NOA) with a written statement of this breed appearance signed by a current ADGA member (not a member of the applicant's family) that the doe being recorded conforms to a specific breed type. A certificate is issued at the same cost on a brown certificate and the goat is called a Recorded Grade. This goat's daughters by a Purebred or American buck of the same breed would be 50% American, and the great granddaughters would be American, provided there has been three consecutive generations of correct breed type (see American section). ADGA does not record grade bucks"


Hope this helps..


----------



## RoosterHollow (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks...I think i've got it


----------

